# wpa2-psk wpa_supplicant config? [solved]

## DaggyStyle

I have a wpa2-psk with aes wireless network, wpa_supplicant.conf has this:

```
network={

 ssid="UniMatrix01"

 key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

 proto=WPA2

 pairwise=CCMP

 psk="pass"

 priority=5

}

```

enabling wlan0 results in this:

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Line 35: invalid key_mgmt 'WPA2-PSK'

Line 35: no key_mgmt values configured.

Line 35: failed to parse key_mgmt 'WPA2-PSK'.

Line 40: failed to parse network block.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231:  4462 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--exec' '/sbin/wpa_supplicant' '--pidfile' '/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid' '--' '-Dwext' '-c' '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' '-W' '-W' '-B' '-iwlan0' '-P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid'     [ !! ]
```

I've digged for an answer but no luck, how can I fix this?

----------

## massimo

It looks like you're missing the " (quotation marks) which enclose the values, e.g.,

```

proto="WPA2"

```

----------

## swimmer

Just have a look in the example wpa_supplicant.conf which is provided in /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-*/ ...

 *Quote:*   

> # proto: list of accepted protocols
> 
> # WPA = WPA/IEEE 802.11i/D3.0
> 
> # RSN = WPA2/IEEE 802.11i (also WPA2 can be used as an alias for RSN)
> ...

 

So 

```
proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
```

 should do the job ...

Anyhow I leave all those options out and just let wpa_supplicant use the default settings (as described in the example config) which is usually sufficient.

HTH

swimmer

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I use this with WPA2-psk with AES encryption :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="gentoonet"

   psk="my_passphrase"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

Maybe you should post your /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## d2_racing

This is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

mine is almost the same, I've added the group which I didn't had, will check later and report, thanks.

----------

## DaggyStyle

got a similar output

```
Line 35: invalid key_mgmt 'WPA2-PSK'

Line 35: no key_mgmt values configured.

Line 35: failed to parse key_mgmt 'WPA2-PSK'.

Line 41: failed to parse network block.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231:  8125 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--exec' '/sbin/wpa_supplicant' '--pidfile' '/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid' '--' '-Dwext' '-c' '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' '-W' '-W' '-B' '-iwlan0' '-P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid'     [ !! ]

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

solved, wpa2-psk was changed to wpa-psk and it is working

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## tufail_74

Can you please share the working configuration.

I tried the same as mentioned above but did not make it work.

regards

----------

